# Avast, the system cannot find the file specified



## Twinbird24

I ran a virus scan with avast on a HDD from another computer, it found 19 threats but I can't remove a single one. Here is a screen-shot of what happened.

Any ideas of how I can remove these threats? Thanks.


----------



## FunnelWeb

you could ask your question on this at http://support.avast.com/ and see if they can answer you, its free to register!!!! 

or you can wait for johnb35 to guide you on the removal


----------



## Twinbird24

Thanks for the reply. I was already posting a new thread in the avast forums, but I thought I would post one here too.


----------



## johnb35

Please follow this procedure so we can see whats actually on your system.

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *here* or *here* and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 
then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If you continue to experience problems after doing this, please post a HijackThis log by doing the following:

Download the HijackThis installer from *here*.  
Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

_Most of what HijackThis lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._

Post the logfile that HijackThis produces along with the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware log


----------



## Twinbird24

Thanks for the reply. Is malwarebytes going to detect all the malware that avast did? And will the program interfere with avast?


----------



## FunnelWeb

> Is malwarebytes going to detect all the malware that avast did? And will the program interfere with avast?


 malwarebytes antimalware will find any malware related threats on your system and avast works hand in hand with malwarebytes, so no there won't be any intereference between the two


----------



## Twinbird24

Thanks. The advise from the avast forums solved my problem, I ran the avast virus scan on the infected computer rather than running the scan on the HDD only from my computer.


----------

